# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: چگونگی ساختن بازی پازل در فلش

## mosolini

سلام دوستان
من یه چند وقتی روی فلش کار میکنم اما نمیتونم برنامه اکشن اسکریپتشو پیدا کنم از دوستان حرفه خواهشمندم اگه کسی میتونه واسم این لطف و بکنه ممنون میشم 
یه بازی پازل تحت فلش و اکشن اسکریپت که بتونه یه عکس و بگیره و اون به شکل پازل در بیاره و با استفاده از یک کلیک اون و بهم بزنه و کاربر بتونه اون و درست کنه
با تشکر :خجالت:

----------


## emadhadi

سلام با نرم افزار swish میتونی پازل درست کنی درضمن اگه تو اینترنت فیلم آموزشی هم داره

----------

